# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Formula to convert milliseconds into minutes

## crashedinexcel

Long time listener first time poster...

I'm getting frustrated trying to convert the a number eg. 1213391 which I know represents 20 minutes and 13.3 seconds in one easy formula.  Can anyone help me out?

Thanks
Crash

----------


## mikerickson

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## solnajeff

If you want to have the numbers discrete then possibly something like




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This would give you both minutes and seconds separately

Regards


Jeff

----------


## oldchippy

Just expanding on solnajeff suggestion, may be this?

=TIMEVALUE("00:"&INT(A1/60000)&":"&MOD(A1/1000,60))

----------


## crashedinexcel

Thanks guys, thats stopped a lot of swearing!  Keep up the great work!

----------


## Teethless mama

> Long time listener first time poster...
> 
> I'm getting frustrated trying to convert the a number eg. 1213391 which I know represents 20 minutes and 13.3 seconds in one easy formula.  Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks
> Crash



=A1/86400000

Format cell as mm:ss.0

----------


## BnHereB4

Perfect!! Yeah baby!!!

----------

